# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Clint Smith

## kashish

Hi, has anyone heard of Clint Smith here? His debut novel- Counting Smith, by the way, is amazing. Reply here so we can start a discussion here.

----------


## Dreamwoven

Hi and welcome to LitNet! 

No book I could find called "Counting Smith", but one by Clint Smith called "Counting Descent" (also a brief video clip). Is that the one you mean?

----------

